# Outstanding Irish People?



## Mpsox (24 Aug 2010)

I see Chris Andrews is calling for an award for "outstanding Irish citizens" to be set up. 
http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/ff-td-calls-for-awards-for-outstanding-citizens-470600.html
I'm sure people will have their own views as to the merits and otherwise of such a scheme, but if it did exist and you could nominate 5 people for it, who would you nominate and why.? For me, I picked 5 people who either made a significant and positive impact on people's lives or fundamentally changed the country for the better

Here's my list for starters. 

John O'Shea: founder of Goal

Mick O'Dwyer: for long standing service to Irish Sport (pains me to say it as a Corkman but the guy is a genius)

Gay Byrne: for services to broadcasting. You mightn't always agree with what he said, but he put a lot of topics front and centre that were otherwise ignored/swept under the carpet

Michael O'Leary, yes, he can be a plonker at times and I'm not a lover of flying with them, but Ryanair changed Ireland in a way that few other businesses have done. Ask anyone who emigrated in the 90s for the impact it had.

Sister Consilio. Founder of Cuan Mhuire which had done so much for both alcoholics/addicts and their families.


----------



## Staples (24 Aug 2010)

Do they have to be well known?

There are numerous acts of good work performed every day which desreve to be acknowledged at least as highly as the well paid John O'Shea.


----------



## SoylentGreen (24 Aug 2010)

Maybe Chris is starting the ball rolling to choose an Irish President?


----------



## Sunny (24 Aug 2010)

Bertie Ahern for the Celtic Tiger....Not his fault Lehmans defaulted

Charles Haughey for the free bus pass...What's a little corruption compared to that

Michelle Smith for all the Olympic Gold medals... Never any proof she was a drug cheat


----------



## ney001 (24 Aug 2010)

Are there not already enough awards? each county has a person of the year award, rehab have an Irish person of the year award already, there is sportsperson of the year, entrepreneur of the year etc.

We should have something akin to the raspberry awards - name and shame worst people of the year!


----------



## Ciaraella (24 Aug 2010)

I love Fergus Finlay (of Barnardos) - i hear he's Liveline listeners top choice for President, 

Fergus for president!


----------



## Towger (24 Aug 2010)

Bertie Ahern
Des Richardson
Charles Haughey
Seanie Fitzpatrick
Fingers Fingleton
Liam Lawler
Ray Burke
Beverly Cheesy Grin

Where would you stop?


----------



## liaconn (24 Aug 2010)

ney001 said:


> are there not already enough awards? Each county has a person of the year award, rehab have an irish person of the year award already, there is sportsperson of the year, entrepreneur of the year etc.
> 
> We should have something akin to the raspberry awards - name and shame worst people of the year!


 
+1.


----------



## zztop (25 Aug 2010)

Towger said:


> Bertie Ahern
> Des Richardson
> Charles Haughey
> Seanie Fitzpatrick
> ...


 
At Pee........try it sometime


----------



## Yorrick (26 Aug 2010)

Disagree completely. Too many awards as it is for a small country. The same old names suggested. How many slap on the backs does Gay Byrne have to get ? It would only become muggins turn. Next year Larry Gogan then Joe Duffy etc etc etc


----------



## Bronco Lane (26 Aug 2010)

Maybe put the selection in a "Big Brother" situation and we could vote them out weekly. Although I am not sure I could stomach Bev in that white trouser suit with the flared trousers.....


----------



## Staples (26 Aug 2010)

Gerry Ryan would doubtless be the first posthumous recipient in acknowledgement of his "contribution to broadcasting".


----------



## csirl (26 Aug 2010)

Bronco Lane said:


> Maybe put the selection in a "Big Brother" situation and we could vote them out weekly. Although I am not sure I could stomach Bev in that white trouser suit with the flared trousers.....


 
Maybe put them in the Big Brother house, lock the doors and throw away the keys.


----------



## Ash 22 (26 Aug 2010)

Micilin Feeney, the guy in the road safety advert. I've seen him on Miriam and some other show also and was really impressed with his attitude. He goes to schools if asked to speak about the dangers of drink driving which ruined his life.


----------



## galleyslave (26 Aug 2010)

Jackie Healy Rae. nuff said. you can close this thread now *g*


----------



## Purple (27 Aug 2010)

Ciaraella said:


> I love Fergus Finlay (of Barnardos) - i hear he's Liveline listeners top choice for President,
> 
> Fergus for president!



I agree. I read his book about his time in the Labour Party as Dick Springs special advisor. It seems that all the good ideas were his and the only time Dick screwed up was when he didn't follow Fergus's advice. From what he says himself it seems that he is just about perfect! 

OK, he's a nice guy with a genuine desire to help people and do good (and he does good) but god he's sanctimonious.


----------



## Purple (27 Aug 2010)

My nomination is Darby O'Gill (he can share it with the little people if he wants).


----------



## PyritePete (27 Aug 2010)

ash 22 said:


> micilin feeney, the guy in the road safety advert. I've seen him on miriam and some other show also and was really impressed with his attitude. He goes to schools if asked to speak about the dangers of drink driving which ruined his life.


 
+1


----------

